# Trolling motor batteries



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking at lithium for the 36v Terrova. Has anyone switched. Looking at all the different brands and options just wanted some pros and cons on the brands you are using. TIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Way too much money for lithium batteries. Plus you need a new charging system. You can buy a bunch of lead acid batteries for what the want for lithium.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Are you looking at 3 separate batteries or one of the full 36v batteries? The prices of some of the off brand ones have come down quite a bit to where you could get a full system of 3 100amp batteries for 1100 or so. I have also seen one of the brands discount the 3 batteries in 1 for 1000 but I think it was 65 amp. With how much a good lead acid is and how long lithium’s are suppose to last I can see trying it out. I just got a 12 v 100 amp have only used it 2 times but very happy with it on my little 14 ft boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking and both options I was considering 3 of the 12v 100ah but also looking at the 36v 63am single batteries and was looking for performance on both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I went with Ionic brand. I like the bluetooth app. I wouldn't buy any without the app. I can see from my phone, state of charge, amp draw/charge rate, time till discharged at rate being used, how many cycles on battery, cell health, etc...
There is a very large forum (bass boat central) that gets a lot of discussion about lithium's and Ionic and Lithium Pros seem to be the most popular.
Here are two threads with some info-
IONIC LITHIUM BATTERY SALE at Drewcraft!!!!! (bbcboards.net)
Impulse lithium Platinum line w Bluetooth now shipping (bbcboards.net)
The only two cons I would be concerned with would be for those who use them in freezing temps and not all chargers will work. They can be discharged, but it's not good to charge them when internal battery temps are below freezing. So you would want to take them somewhere warm (in house or garage) to recharge them if frozen.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

kraftmatic said:


> Looking at lithium for the 36v Terrova. Has anyone switched. Looking at all the different brands and options just wanted some pros and cons on the brands you are using. TIA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to contact madmOjO on the OGF site…he’s running the Dakota brand of lithium batteries on his boat and has no regrets…I’m looking into it for myself…11yr warranty is kind of hard to beat..Good Luck…I believe that they come with a charger


----------

